# Snow Plowing with a Land Rover 110 in England.



## grassco (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi There, 

I am new to this forum, so a big "hello" and Merry Christams to everyone.

We have a family business based in North East England and do contract grittng and snow clearing in the winter months around factory and hospital grounds.

We are considering buying Land Rover 110 pick up to use as a gritter and snow plow. We have a gritter that sits on the back of a Vauxhall Brava 4x4 pick up but for snow plowing we currently have to tow a tractor down to site which proves a bit of a pain. We don't think that the Brava would be weighty enough to do both plowing and gritting and feel that a Land Rover would probably be a more heavy duty durable vehicle and better to use for both plowing and gritting.

I am looking for anyone that can guide me in the right direction and give any advice on buying and fitting a snow plow to a land rover.

I look forward to reading your comments!

Many Thanks

Andrew.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From one of your fellow countrymen .

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72472

Hope to see some pictures of you stuff you use too.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Gritting I assume is British for spreading sand and/or salt. Good luck in any case. Lets see some pics of European snow equipment.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not sure about the price of gear over there.Would the rover be less $$ than say a unimog type truck??I have seen some of those and they look good and heavy duty.The pto would be nice for driving a blower or broom tonly draw back might be top road speed.Just thinking out loud,hope it helps.


----------

